# Motorhomefacts Awards 2011



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, following a suggestion from one of our members Nuke would like to resurrect the motorhomefacts medals. Here is a link to the medals page so you can get an idea of what we mean http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-medals.html

He has asked me to help him do this and I have agreed.

I am looking for your help to add a few more categories to the list you see on that link. Nuke and I came up with a few ideas which I will list at the end of this post, but we are looking for other suggestions. These will be more personal to motorhomefacts and it's members. Hopefully we could whittle down the suggestions to our 10(ish) favourite ones and they would be the ones we would all compete for.

The idea is to award 1st (Gold), 2nd (silver), 3rd (bronze) in each category if possible, with the winner having the medal displayed on their profile, underneath their avatar.

So please could we all get our thinking caps on and get our creative juices flowing. At the moment we have not set any time lmits on suggestions etc just to see how things go. Please everyone feel free to suggest away and I will compile a list of them all as we go along.

Over to you guys.

A few suggestions.

Best Avatar
Best Motorhome picture
Rallying the troops award
Gadgeteer/technophile of the year
Funniest Post award
Tipster of the year
Blogger of the year
Typo of the year
Best forum signature
Chattiest Member
Traveller of the year
Man of the year
Woman of the year


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Best Campsite Review UK

Best Campsite Review Spain

Best Campsite Review France 

etc etc etc may be extended to the whole world ! :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> etc etc etc may be extended to the whole world !


lol a few too many dropdowns methinks 

We do already have best UK and best continental campsite


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Anyone else got any suggestions??????


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Best Motorhome Show of the year
Best MHF Rally/Meet of the year


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Best member called Bubblehead.......Id still come third  

Most helpful member of the year


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ta Bubblehead for your suggestion, obviously will bear that category in mind :lol: :lol: 

So far we have the list below anyone else with any ideas?

Most helpful member of the year
Best Motorhome Show of the year 
Best MHF Rally/Meet of the year
Best Avatar 
Best Motorhome picture 
Rallying the troops award 
Gadgeteer/technophile of the year 
Funniest Post award 
Tipster of the year 
Blogger of the year 
Typo of the year 
Best forum signature 
Chattiest Member 
Traveller of the year 
Man of the year 
Woman of the year


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Most Impressive Member :!:  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Pain the arxx of the month medal, there must be one on here.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Most Impressive Member :!:  :wink: :lol:


Hmmmmmmm somehow I knew that one was gonna turn up :lol: :lol: thanks Moblee hunny!!

Ta Chausson think might miss that one out, am not sure we have anyone who could fit the bill :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Best looking Ass of the year 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you are clear favourite there. :lol: 

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Best Stalker
Best Troll 
and Best Looking Troll!

Am working on the rest .....!

Greenie


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

How about the Noble* Peace Prize for the peacemaker of the year.

* Not a mis-spelling


Chris


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Best thread drift of the year...




...which reminds me, did anybody see Corrie tonight?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

For Gemmy

Most Notorious Facts Member :lol: :lol:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Best MHF MH Review of the year, were obviously in a better position to give opinions than some of the clowns that can influence many in the market for a new MH that can end up as unfit for purpose

Rant over and have ducked well below the parapet


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I think you're flogging a very dead horse Carol, if the posts so far are indicative of the level of interest.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> Best MHF MH Review of the year, were obviously in a better position to give opinions than some of the clowns that can influence many in the market for a new MH that can end up as unfit for purpose
> 
> Rant over and have ducked well below the parapet


Like that suggestion a lot Stewart, might need to get people 
writing quick like though!!!!



> I think you're flogging a very dead horse Carol, if the posts so far are indicative of the level of interest


Awww Mikey don't say that am hoping that we just taking a wee while to warm up and get going with this, same as the voting thingy for best website. Just hope people go with this please people please!!!!!

Here is a brief resume of the suggestions so far, including the more tongue in cheek ones :lol:

Most helpful member of the year 
Best Motorhome Show of the year 
Best MHF Rally/Meet of the year 
Best Avatar 
Best Motorhome picture 
Rallying the troops award 
Gadgeteer/technophile of the year 
Funniest Post award 
Tipster of the year 
Blogger of the year 
Typo of the year 
Best forum signature 
Chattiest Member 
Traveller of the year 
Man of the year 
Woman of the year
Noble* Peace Prize for the peacemaker of the year.
Best thread drift of the year... 
Most Notorious Facts Member 
Best Stalker 
Best Troll 
Best Looking Troll! 
Best MHF MH Review of the year


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At this rate Carol, everyone is going to pick up a medal. :lol: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> At this rate Carol, everyone is going to pick up a medal. :lol:
> 
> tony


We have still to whittle them down though Tony sweetie to our final 10 or so. At least that is the plan!!!! Then I have to go find the medals, then we need to vote ooooooooh gonna be busy!!!!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I know, the bested unsung Mod on the sister site. :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Any more for any more chaps and chapesses or like Mikey says am I flogging a horse of the seriously dead variety????????????????


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Typo of the year


Could anyone beat Mavis's _analize _ on a gay thread? :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Nicest MHF Pet of the year


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aww that's dead cruel! Ignore him Cazza he can have the award for most enthusiasm for a thread NOT! ha! :lol: 

Or the special award "off with his head"  

Greenie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I guess these are a bit boring in comparison but anyway what about:

Mapper of the year - Highest number of map entries.
Rallier of the Year - most rallies/meets attended.
Recruiter of the year - most number of New Member recommendations.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The unluckiest member of the year.


Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The unluckiest member of the year.
> 
> Dave p


NO! :roll:

We don't want to provide incentives for you to encounter more bad luck. 

Chris


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

mikeyv said:


> :wink:


Ooooooh stop it stop it m sure between us we managed to kill those two poor cuddies at Newbury racecourse today!!!!!!

Am too upset to collate all the other suggestions yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> aww that's dead cruel! Ignore him Cazza he can have the award for most enthusiasm for a thread NOT! ha! :lol:
> 
> Or the special award "off with his head"
> 
> Greenie


I was thinking more along the lines of most bumps back to the top for a deader than a very dead thing thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Depends if you have a slack bladder or your second name is Baldrick! :lol: :lol: 

Ooooh that could be another -

The Slackest Bladder Award
The Back Stabber Award - nominations complete! Wrong forum 8O :? 

Greenie :lol: :lol:


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

The best not advertising my own company award for trade members. So thats nuke well out of the awards !!!! :-D


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been wondering what you have to do to get a medal :lol: 

most interesting thread poster


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been wondering what you have to do to get a medal :lol: 

most interesting thread poster


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Highest Campsite Map entries


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Resume of all categories to be whittled down.


Most helpful member of the year 
Best Motorhome Show of the year 
Best MHF Rally/Meet of the year 
Best Avatar 
Best Motorhome picture 
Rallying the troops award 
Gadgeteer/technophile of the year 
Funniest Post award 
Tipster of the year 
Blogger of the year 
Typo of the year 
Best forum signature 
Chattiest Member 
Traveller of the year 
Man of the year 
Woman of the year
Noble* Peace Prize for the peacemaker of the year.
Best thread drift of the year... 
Most Notorious Facts Member 
Best Stalker 
Best Troll 
Best Looking Troll! 
Best MHF MH Review of the year
Mapper of the year 
Rallier of the Year 
Recruiter of the year 
Pet of the Year
Unluckiest Member of the year
Most interesting thread poster


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well ..............speaking as a former Medal holder I can only say that it was such a lovely surprise to get my medal because it came out of the blue. So my tip Carol would be to just choose 10 or however many subjects you think and then just quietly award them. 
If there is a big debate to the awards then it could be in danger of being a bit of an anti climax.............does that make sense?

I'm not sure you would get much response if you asked for nominations for the medals or you would get such a diverse response it would make it all very hard work.

Good luck with it - I think it could be a lot of hard work for you but I hope everyone who gets one is as chuffed as I was


----------

